# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چطوری فروش یک محصول رو به صورت آنلاین انجام بدم ؟

## soshyanet

سلام
من یه سایت فروشگاه دارم درست می کنم
می خواستم ببینم چطوری باید فروش یک محصول رو پیاده سازی کنم ؟
یعنی چطوری می شه با درگاه یک بانک ارتباط برقرار کنیم و محصول رو بفروشیم ؟
صاحب سایت توی بانک ملت حساب داره

----------


## soshyanet

دوستان کسی جواب این سوال رو نمی دونه ؟
خیلی ضروریه

----------


## شاهرخ عشایری

> دوستان کسی جواب این سوال رو نمی دونه ؟
> خیلی ضروریه


با عرض سلام باید بگم که کافیه شما به بانک مراجعه کنید و بعد از عقد قرارداد به شما یک وب سرویس معرفی میشه که تمام جزئیات رو شرح داده و نیاز نیست کار خاصی انجام بدید فقط از وب سرویس بانک مربوطه استفاده می کنید

----------

